# Francine Jordi - 3x



## xanadu19us (22 Mai 2009)

zwar keine deutsche aber sie spricht so, also passt scho


----------



## Beast (25 Mai 2009)

Echt nette Pics! Das oberste hab ich noch nie gesehen, wo stammt denn das her? Und von den untersten Bildern, gibts da eine grössere Version?

Auch wenn sie jetzt verheiratet ist, ich find sie immer noch heiss


----------



## schaffner55 (25 Mai 2009)

Da sieht man mal, was die Schweiz zu leisten vermag 

Danke für die Bilder...


----------



## oberbirne (25 Mai 2009)

Tja die Schweizer Berge............. 

Danke für die Süße


----------



## murkel00 (26 Mai 2009)

Wirklich ein süsses Ding, da könnte man glatt den Musikgeschmack ändern:thumbup:


----------



## spiffy05 (26 Mai 2009)

Vielen dank für die süsse swiss lady!!!


----------



## stone47 (26 Mai 2009)

Francine , meine Lieblingssängerin seit 10 Jahren, danke


----------



## pluto95 (26 Mai 2009)

Schöne francine Jordi, bitte mehr davon


----------



## chini72 (16 Mai 2012)

DANKE für sexy Francine!!


----------



## Spezi30 (16 Mai 2012)

auf jeden Fall isse sehr sexy


----------



## wangerooge (3 Juli 2014)

francin, eine feine frau


----------



## micha100 (4 Juli 2014)

ganz nett..


----------



## anne1680 (4 Sep. 2014)

schöne Francine, Vielen Dank


----------



## Hel (28 Okt. 2015)

huphup;-))


----------

